
How MTN abuses its power in Uganda - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/03/01/this-is-how-mtn-abuses-its-power-in-uganda/
======
StudentStuff
Sounds like the wet dream of every telecom the world over. A virtual monopoly
that is legally enshrined, with no oversight or mandate to allow 3rd parties
to use the network.

